# water temp high



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

I have my heater set to 79 but my water tends to get up to 84 degrees and tends to stay no lower than 81, i guess because the room they are in is very warm. my fish are active and seem ok with it i want to know if these temps are safe for a long time?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

kurb said:


> I have my heater set to 79 but my water tends to get up to 84 degrees and tends to stay no lower than 81, i guess because the room they are in is very warm. my fish are active and seem ok with it i want to know if these temps are safe for a long time?


84 is about the limit. just bump the heater down. i try to maintain 78-80


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

84 is a little high.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you have good oxygenation or surface agitation it is fine. Other wise I will try to get that room down a couple degrees. Obviously lowering the heater is not going to work if the room is warmer.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're using a cheaper heater then just lower the temp, the heater may not be calibrated properly so ignore the #'s,
but make sure you have another way of reading the actual temp(seperate temp gauge) That's the only way to know for sure exactly what your true temp is, unless it's a jagar or other high quality heater. Two readings are better than one. I always fart around with mine in the spring and fall but eventually it balances out with just a little tweaking.

Or your heater may be broken and always on, i had the same thing happen with an ALL GLASS brand heater. sh*t happens sometimes so just play but keep a close eye on things.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

kurb said:


> I have my heater set to 79 but my water tends to get up to 84 degrees and tends to stay no lower than 81, i guess because the room they are in is very warm. my fish are active and seem ok with it i want to know if these temps are safe for a long time?


Always use a stand alone thermometer to check the temp in your tanks for an accurate reading. Depending on if you have a solitary piranha or a shoal, you should definitely watch that temp. If you have a shoal and the temp is 84 they'll definitely be active and it increases their aggression. The cooler temps (76-78) keeps the aggression down about as good as you can get it. I would never have to temp higher than 82 even for a solitary piranha though.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

just set heater to 77 , i have that set and my temperature is btw 79.5 and 80.2 all the time, my landlord is heating too much so its good to lower tho


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

its been gettin no higher than 82.x lately. the thing is it gets that hot when im in the room. when im gone it gets down to about 78 (1 degree cooler than the heater is set at) so i dont want to lower it because it might get too cold? i have the fix. ill set it to 76 when im in the room then back up when i leave. its a ebu-jager heater off aquariumguys.com its 125w in a 30gal tank. it was a bit oversized i believe. but ill try adjusting it as im there/not there see if i can get it to level out


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nothing wrong with 84.
I keep my tanks at 85 all the time.

It keeps parasites and diseases down and keeps the fishs' metabolism high.

I highly recommend "Higher" temperatures.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> *Nothing wrong with 84.
> I keep my tanks at 85 all the time.*
> 
> It keeps parasites and diseases down and keeps the fishs' metabolism high.
> ...


yup same way here.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I dido .. I run my tank at 83%


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup I keep mine around 80-82 as well. Had it a 90 for three days last summer with my heaters off cause it was so hot out. Talk about active reds.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

If i ahve a shoal i keep mine at 80 if its a solo p then its between 82-85.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

STUD said:


> I have my heater set to 79 but my water tends to get up to 84 degrees and tends to stay no lower than 81, i guess because the room they are in is very warm. my fish are active and seem ok with it i want to know if these temps are safe for a long time?


Always use a stand alone thermometer to check the temp in your tanks for an accurate reading. Depending on if you have a solitary piranha or a shoal, you should definitely watch that temp. If you have a shoal and the temp is 84 they'll definitely be active and it increases their aggression. The cooler temps (76-78) keeps the aggression down about as good as you can get it. I would never have to temp higher than 82 even for a solitary piranha though.
[/quote]

agreed with this. @ 76, my 7 adult macs do just fine with each other. i turned the temp up to 84 when i bred them and they turned into madmen...fighting all the time and breeding like rabbits.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

All three of my tanks are set between 78-80.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

higher temperature will keep your piranha more active, but effect them in the long run with health, correct?


----------

